# Red Tail Catfish caught in lake Conroe.



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Some guy caught this on lake conroe yesterday.. Got the story off of another forum. This is just a baby.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

cool but not good


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Pirarara.* Probably an aquarium escapee. One was caught out of Clear Creek a few years ago and as far as I know they don't survive our winters. It would be bad news if they did establish because they are voracious eaters and grow to very large sizes. Conroe has enough other escapees so hopefully this was just one fish.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not good indeed. I think that breed gets to be several hundred pounds.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

thats a amazon catfish, i have a buddy that owns a tropical fish shop, and he had 1 for years in a 300 gallon tank it was over 3ft long, now it hangs on the wall at his shop. not good for any local body of water.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Meanwhile I wish I had enough space to own one. sad3sm


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

This is the one that even scares Dracula. I caught some of these in the Orinoco while peacock bass fishing. They will destroy a top water lure.
This is a NG photo not mine.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That cat that has the Monster fish show catches those in South America and sometimes look to be 100 lbs. or bigger.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> *Pirarara.* Probably an aquarium escapee. One was caught out of Clear Creek a few years ago and as far as I know they don't survive our winters. It would be bad news if they did establish because they are voracious eaters and grow to very large sizes. Conroe has enough other escapees so hopefully this was just one fish.


Yep. Interestingly enough, TPWD has a billboard across the street from our shop about obeying the slot limits on redfish. This doesn't make much sense to me as we are right next to Lake Conroe. I just sent them an email asking them to assess the feasability of changing the art on this billboard to something that could educate local homeowners about the dangers of dumping their aquarium pets into our lake.

I spent quite a bit of time up north last month and all they are talking about is the invasion of snakefish and Asian Carp. We certainly don't need a problem like that thrown on top of our other issues!


----------

